# EAT. SLEEP. KNIT.



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I placed an order to this company on the 18th and it arrived at my home on the 20th. I was ordering this handpainted yarn called "Claudia" so I could give some as a BD gift to my friend named Claudia in August.
I have never seen such fast service!! :thumbup: They are located in Smyrna, GA - my neighboring state. They also sent 2 tiny skeins of yarn for me to try. And a yarn lotto ticket - won $5 off my next order.
A very good experience indeed.
www.eatsleepknit.com


----------



## Hildegsrde (Jun 25, 2013)

Incredible! They certainly deserve lots of customers


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Wow! That is awesome customer service!


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I have had amazing customer service from them as well--a great small business to support.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for the heads-up. I will keep them in mind. Hey! Are you able to post photos now?! I hope so... love to look at your beautiful work....


----------



## Kitty Liz (Apr 13, 2013)

~~I cannot recommend this fine place highly enough. I too, have placed an order with them recently, and I received my knitting needles in an amazingly short time! I also received a "lotto" card and won an absolutely gorgeous skein of Malabrigo sock yarn in blues. This stuff is a dream!!!! :shock: :-D :-D 

They are clearing out all their Knit Picks needles and cables. They are going to carry Knitters Pride now, they said. They have probably sold out of a lot of their products, but it is worth a look. I got some cables and extra needle tips from them. 

This place is wonderful! Please - check them out - you will be glad you did! I give Eat. Sleep. Knit. absolutely two thumbs up! :thumbup: :thumbup: no - 3 thumbs up! :thumbup:

*** no personal affiliation - just a very happy customer! :lol:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

looks like very nice yarn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you for the heads-up. I will keep them in mind. Hey! Are you able to post photos now?! I hope so... love to look at your beautiful work....


Yes, Amy...can you believe it!!! My BIL from LA spent the week-end with us (along with his family). He and his wife were able to help me with my computer. Pathetic how computer-illiterate I am.
But after more than two years!! I am able to post pics. Woohoo.

You are right, Kitty Liz. I have had good service from every place I've ordered from online, but this was exceptional. Had to let everyone know.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

That yarn looks good enough to eat!!! Let me know how it knits up. It is really tempting to the pallet that is for sure! Sounds like a company to look into with that kind of service! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful yarn, love the colors.


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

I totally agree. This company is great to deal with. Their products always arrives so fast and the customer service is outstanding. I wish them much success.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

My experience with Eat.Sleep.Knit was also a very good one. I have ordered from them at least twice. Customer service is excellent. They carry a good line of products.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Yes, Amy...can you believe it!!! My BIL from LA spent the week-end with us (along with his family). He and his wife were able to help me with my computer. Pathetic how computer-illiterate I am.
> But after more than two years!! I am able to post pics. Woohoo.
> 
> You are right, Kitty Liz. I have had good service from every place I've ordered from online, but this was exceptional. Had to let everyone know.


I won a hank of "yarn of my choice" with my order. They are the greatest.
Great news that you can post pictures now. You'll have to do a show for us...Can't wait to see everything...


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> I won a hank of "yarn of my choice" with my order. They are the greatest.
> Great news that you can post pictures now. You'll have to do a show for us...Can't wait to see everything...


Thank you so much, nanciann. You are always so sweet.
How awesome that you won a free hank of yarn. This was the first time I had ordered from them and was just taking a chance. They did not disappoint.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

thanks for the link. I am going to bookmark it for the future.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

I have been to their store twice and they are very helpful and friendly. They are located in a upscale industrial area with a beautiful brick building. Off the street some but well-worth finding. Plan on stopping the next time I am in the area. Glad to hear that they are great with their shipping, too.


----------



## sarakate (Jul 18, 2013)

Tiny yarn samples?! Awesome!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Great to order from. But, boo hoo, I did not win anything with my card!!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

I bought three pairs of the discontinued Zephyr acrylic interchangeable knitting needles at 50% off from Eat.Sleep.Knit. They arrived two days after I ordered them. Also got a scratch off yarn lotto ticket and won a $50 credit!! Wow! Cannot say enough good things about this seller! Needless to say, I have them on my favorites list. Will be shopping there again, for sure.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Good info thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

Claudia has great hand painted yarn no matter what weight. Socks are fantastic have made several pir.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I will definitely have to check them out, since I live in Atlanta, GA. 'Hope they're not too far away!!


----------



## dollymama2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for this site recommendation. I've bookmarked it! Happy knitting!


----------



## Picklelady (Apr 2, 2013)

The yarn looks amazing. I love the look of the teal. Since my name is also Claudia, I will have to check it out. Thanks for sharing.


----------

